# After the Requiem



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there any documentation that indicates what kinds of works Mozart was planning to write immediately after the Requiem? Have any commission proposal letters (from when he became popular again after the Magic Flute) survived?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The great Mozart scholar Alan Tyson's study of datable manuscript fragments indicates that at the time of his death Mozart had been working on a horn concerto, a violin sonata, a string quintet, and a new mass. The many pages of ruled staves at the end of Mozart's own catalog of his works, clearly intended for the beginnings of such future creations, are evidence of the musical irons Mozart had in the fire at the time of his death.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> . . . a new mass.


That one would have been fabulous.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> That one would have been fabulous.


Mozart had a chronic inability to finish his religious works, going back at least to his C minor mass K. 427. At least with the Requiem, he had an excuse for not finishing it.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

waldvogel said:


> Mozart had a chronic inability to finish his religious works


Mozart left around 140 uncompleted works at the time of his death, from brief jottings to substantial parts of potential masterpieces. They include almost every genre of the day: church compositions, German and Italian operas, concert arias, lieder, symphonies, chamber music, concertos, sonatas, and pieces for various instrumental combinations and soloists. They were often the result of interruptions owing to opportunities for more lucrative projects (e.g. the G Minor Quartet K 587a was terminated when Mozart began writing 'Così fan tutte') or requests for a different type of composition than the one he was working on.


----------

